

Official Microsoft "XP Death" countdown timer - only for Windows7/Vista - ck2
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=53a27766-0168-4617-b44e-74b2886cec6d

======
xpaulbettsx
Who thought _this_ was important enough to go on Download Center?? Seriously?

------
astrodust
Counting down to the next life extension that XP gets.

------
kaerast
I wonder if the date is hard coded or it pulls from an api somewhere? It'd be
nice to put up a web page clearly showing the End Of Support date.

